# Elite LCD Beta Firmware 1.1.7.7



## CORSAIR_Marcus (14. April 2022)

Hallo Liebe Corsair Community,

wir haben uns dafür entschieden ein Public Release unserer Beta Firmware, für das Elite LCD Kit zu veröffentlichen. Damit bekommt ihr die Möglichkeit neue Features auszuprobieren und uns dabei zu helfen, mögliche Fehler zu lokalisieren und zu reporten.

Dabei haben wir auch darauf geachtet, dass Ihr jederzeit zur Stable Firmware Version zurückkehren könnt.

Anbei nun die Anleitung:

*Beta Firmware 1.1.7.7*


Download der Elite LCD Beta Firmware 1.1.7.7 und *nicht entpacken!*
Beendet sämtliche Mainboard- und andere 3rd Party RGB Software, als auch HWiNFO / Aida64
Öffnet iCUE und wählt dort eure Elite LCD aus
Wählt nun *"Geräteeinstellungen"* aus und klickt im nachfolgenden Fenster auf *"Nach Updates suchen"*
Wählt die downgeloadete Firmware aus (Zip-Datei)
Klickt nun auf *"Jetzt aktualisieren"* und die Beta Firmware wird bei euch installiert
Startet euren PC neu und viel Spaß mit der neuen Firmware


*Downgrade zur Stable Firmware 1.1.6.7*


Download der Elite LCD Beta Firmware 1.1.6.7 und *nicht entpacken!*
Beendet sämtliche Mainboard- und andere 3rd Party RGB Software, als auch HWiNFO / Aida64
Öffnet iCUE und wählt dort eure Elite LCD aus
Wählt nun *"Geräteeinstellungen"* aus und klickt im nachfolgenden Fenster auf *"Nach Updates suchen"*
Wählt die downgeloadete Firmware aus (Zip-Datei)
Klickt nun auf *"Jetzt aktualisieren"* und die Beta Firmware wird bei euch installiert
Startet euren PC neu und viel Spaß mit der neuen Firmware
*Videoanleitung:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibt gerne eure Erfahrungen mit der neuen Firmware, hier unter meinen Post, so dass wir euch besser helfen können.



Grüße Marcus


----------

